# Wondering, "What breed is my bunny?" - try our new rabbit identification key!



## MikeScone

Many of our members, especially those with a new bunny, have wondered what breed of rabbit their new companion might be. 







Rabbits Online has a "key" which we hope will at least give you a start on identifying your new rabbit. By looking at photos and answering questions about the bunny, you will be led through the key until you reach the pages for specific breeds. 

Click here to get started!

The pages in the key are locked - if you have any questions, comments or corrections on the Rabbit Identification Key, click here for our special comments thread.


----------

